# CSS Challenger Info



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

harleysboss said:


> Does anyone out there have any experience with CSS (Richwood) Bows? Looking at the web site it would appear that they are making some long ATA bows. The Challenger model shows some good specs. They offer several cam choices. Which one for a finger friendly set up? Going to buy something later in the year. Doing research now. Tired of fumbling for my release when that big bull shows up!


I know 3-4 guys with Challlengers who are very happy with them. I shoot a release as do they so I don't know what to say about them being "finger friendly" but they are good bows:darkbeer: 

I have a CSS Swamp Blaster and its a nice little bow (32" ATA).


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

For fingers you have a lot of great choices. The Challenger, Systems, and Contender will all fit your bill and are all offered in longer ata models and good brace heights for less finger pinch. The Contender would be the most forgiving with the highest brace, the Challenger the quickest, and the Systems a nice compromise in the middle. They have a 2 cam choice, hybrid, or P1 solo cam. If you are looking for a little more speed the Challenger in a 43" ata with the hybrid or 2 cam may be a great fingers choice, and it still would have a 8" brace height. Give CSS a call direct and talk to chuck himself and he will get ya set-up. Chuck knows bows, and he is a great guy to boot!!!




harleysboss said:


> Does anyone out there have any experience with CSS (Richwood) Bows? Looking at the web site it would appear that they are making some long ATA bows. The Challenger model shows some good specs. They offer several cam choices. Which one for a finger friendly set up? Going to buy something later in the year. Doing research now. Tired of fumbling for my release when that big bull shows up!


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

The contender would be your best choice. It is 41" ata and a pretty generous brace height. I shot one this year and had pretty good success with it.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I had a Systems with a P1 cam set up for a while, and it was far too good a bow to waste on me. One of my club mates split knocks off of several arrows with it and then offered to buy it from me. We are both finger shooters.

In my opinion, they are very underated bows and deserve a much higher profile.


----------



## jrewings (May 11, 2004)

For a fingers shooter any CSS bow with an ATA over 40" would be a great choice. The Challenger is great hunting and 3D bow. The System at 41" or 43" is another great choice.

For more information Chuck Nease the owner has been available at (304) 781-3945. You can also try Hunters Friend at http://www.huntersfriend.com

For the MOST forgiveness the Contender at 41 or 41 ATA is the ticket.

Thanks
JR


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

NeilM said



> I had a Systems with a P1 cam set up for a while, and it was far too good a bow to waste on me. One of my club mates split knocks off of several arrows with it and then offered to buy it from me. We are both finger shooters.


Would that be Tom???


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

It most certainly would.

He's too good by half


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I remember when I could beat him. This was in my pre-target panic days.

However even without target panic I doubt if I would get close to him now.

He is a great archer and the switch to his Mathews Conquest has taken him to the next level "National Champion!"


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Yes, thank you, no need to remind me.

My first competition (I have been an archery for many years, but not competed), I was all set to win my class when someone told me Tom had turned up very late and was shooting :angry: 

I got 2nd!

He's good company at a shoot and was one of the people who persuaded me to start competing. A very modest champion, but confident in his own abilities.

Oh, and a nice guy.


----------

